# Smallest Tuna Boat?



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

What is the smallest boat yall would feel comfortable fishing for tuna in? Out of Galveston Bay complex. My dad wants a offshore boat and he wants me to do some research.

What about a 24 ft with twin 150s. Would this be bare minimum? He said he would rather spend his money on high end electronics to prevent dangerous stuff. He wont go out on the bad days anyway.

Would a 24ft in an emergency handle 8 footers safely? Somewhat comfortable in 3ft?

Thanks

CK


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

3ft is doable but i wouldn't call it comfortable. make sure you have good engines, honda or yamaha and make sure you have enough gas... we love our 24ft boston whaler.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Captain Kyle said:


> What is the smallest boat yall would feel comfortable fishing for tuna in? Out of Galveston Bay complex. My dad wants a offshore boat and he wants me to do some research.
> 
> What about a 24 ft with twin 150s. Would this be bare minimum? He said he would rather spend his money on high end electronics to prevent dangerous stuff. He wont go out on the bad days anyway.
> 
> ...


tell him to use that money to help you out in school instead. :help:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

My brother has a 26' HydraSport that he loves but his routine trips are usually no more than 70 miles out. I guess a 24 could do it.

The trick about a go-fast boat is to run at least 25 MPH, and anything over 2 foot waves will punch you up pretty darn hard in those Gulf chops. You probably know that already. You're pretty much airborne the entire time when it gets sloppy. That's exactly why many are going to much heavier, longer outboard boats in the 30+ class, or to cats.

No small boat can handle 8-foot waves unless you're talking mega-yachts and ships, and no, a 24 does not handle them very well in 8's at all. Broaching on a following or "quartering" sea requires constant wheel and throttle action sometimes. But heck yeah, tons of fearless folks do it for fun!
sam


----------



## rel900 (Dec 10, 2007)

1. If you are talking about YFT in the winter you won't have enough fuel. To carry the extra fuel you won't have much room for anything else on the boat. 

2. Have a good radio if you expect 8 ft seas because you will need the CG to come get you. 8 ft seas at 15 second intervals are one thing but remember you are in the GOM. You are more likely to have 8 ft seas with 5 second intervals. 

3. Even in 3 foot seas, in a 24 footer it would take you the better part of a day to get out to the tuna. There are times in late summer when you could get to blakfin within 60 miles. However, if the weather is anything like this year there will be only a handful of days you will be able to get out that far. If you are restricted to weekends only there willl be even fewer days. 

4. I would go with a pre owned boat and go to at least 28 feet. There are a lot of good used boats out there now at reasonable prices. 

5. I wouldn't do it but good luck if you do. I wish you the best.


----------



## Fishhead56 (Feb 4, 2007)

If Tuna , Blue water game from the Texas coast..only , No.
Put the money in the Bank and book charter & multiday tuna trips
3- 4 times a year for the next 5-7 years.
If you already have the ride and want the do it yourself route.
Yeah it maybe possible a few times a year in GLASS conditions but then you need the right tackle, the right exact location, the right exact weather and the proper safty equipment.
my .02$
Not to be negitive about this. Good question and take your Dad out..
K2


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

rel900 said:


> 1. If you are talking about YFT in the winter you won't have enough fuel. To carry the extra fuel you won't have much room for anything else on the boat.
> 
> 2. Have a good radio if you expect 8 ft seas because you will need the CG to come get you. 8 ft seas at 15 second intervals are one thing but remember you are in the GOM. You are more likely to have 8 ft seas with 5 second intervals.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, I was just getting an idea. I agree with the used boat statement completely there are some affordable 30 footers on boat trader. I might tell him to get a cat. We will probably end up in a 26-28 footer. when i buy his bay boat off of him. :cheers:


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

yea, talk him into the cat!


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes you could do it in a 24', but like others said it is rough over 3'. I have 24' Robalo, & it can do the floaters, but even w/a 175 gal tank, I would still take 50 gals extra. W/that scenario, 4 guys max, better 3, & I would only venture out that far in ice cream high weather conditions, which are few this time of year. I get out 70+miles on occasions, only go when it's flat, & know my boat. I have twin 150's which makes it very economical. I have everything except a liferaft, & could borrow from another 2cooler if need be. For mainly Tuna runs, I agree w/others, you're better off going on a charter a few times a year, & make shorter runs in the 24-26' boat. W/the efficient engines I have, I get in a lot of fishing during the year...by the way, she is for sale on the 2cool ads.


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

Have you ever been fishing for Tuna off of Texas before? If not then my guess is that if you bought a 24' boat (heck even a 30 footer) the boat would be for sale again the day after your first attempt of tuna fishing. This Texas offshore fishing is not for the faint of heart. 

I would recommend a couple of guided tuna trips off of Venice and/or Texas before trying to buy an offshore boat. Otherwise, maybe set your sites a little closer to shore for a while before venturing out to the floaters. Along with a good boat, some offshore experience is priceless when things get ugly. 

I would look for a 27' or larger cat, or 30+' monohull to chase tuna with.


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

we have caught blackfin between 35 and 40 miles out of port a behind the shrimpers for years. even the occasional yellowfin if your a little farther out.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

flymost said:


> Have you ever been fishing for Tuna off of Texas before? If not then my guess is that if you bought a 24' boat (heck even a 30 footer) the boat would be for sale again the day after your first attempt of tuna fishing. This Texas offshore fishing is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> I would recommend a couple of guided tuna trips off of Venice and/or Texas before trying to buy an offshore boat. Otherwise, maybe set your sites a little closer to shore for a while before venturing out to the floaters. Along with a good boat, some offshore experience is priceless when things get ugly.
> 
> I would look for a 27' or larger cat, or 30+' monohull to chase tuna with.


I have not been, I doubt my dad is up for it. I like hardcore fishing i have been dolphin and wahoo fishing in 12-15 foot **** 65 miles off of fort lauderdale in a sportfisher and still had fun. :biggrin:, I just was wondering if yall felt safe in a 24 foot cc. I dont think i do anymore. :goldfish:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

rel900 said:


> 1. If you are talking about YFT in the winter you won't have enough fuel. To carry the extra fuel you won't have much room for anything else on the boat.
> 
> My 24fter has 195 fuel tank. Twin 150 Four Strokes. Over a 400 mile range. 125 and back + 250 iles. at 1.8 mpg that get me 350 miles. My boat loaded down with 250lbs of ice and 4 guys I get 1.9 to 2.0 mpg.
> Chase This has the same motors and burned 137gals to the floaters and back with trolling included.


----------



## rel900 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> rel900 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. If you are talking about YFT in the winter you won't have enough fuel. To carry the extra fuel you won't have much room for anything else on the boat.
> ...


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Fishhead56 said:


> If Tuna , Blue water game from the Texas coast..only , No.
> Put the money in the Bank and book charter & multiday tuna trips
> 3- 4 times a year for the next 5-7 years.
> If you already have the ride and want the do it yourself route.
> ...


Dang, you needed to run for president! Good words there.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Captain Kyle said:


> What is the smallest boat yall would feel comfortable fishing for tuna in?
> Thanks
> 
> CK


16' flat bottom with a 9.9hp Mercury ought to do it as long as you have an EPIRB   

..........at least that is what some here would say :slimer:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Chase This has the same motors and burned 137gals to the floaters and back with trolling included.


True statement (but didn't do a lot of trolling). I have seen plenty of 26ft boats at the floaters. Heck, last time I was at Gunnison, there were 2-3 26ft boats there. Just do all you can to pick the right weather window and have an Epirb, life raft, and preferably a buddy boat.

I don't care if you are in a 36 or a 26. 8 foot seas will SUCK. Unless you are rolling in a 50+ Sportfisher, 3-5s and over are a pain in the ***.

Brandon


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Here you go
http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/942042111.html


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice cat. 

Anyhoo, I like the suggestion to take an overnight big boat to the floaters for YFT, or try the Louisiana boys down by the Venice area on a small charter. Very fun. The big boats have OK places to crash and the Venice area is close enough you can be there fairly quick.

The ride out to the floaters off Texas is, to put it mildly, boring as heck. Sure it can be a blast when there but then you usually have to turn tail and head right back in. Boring! In bad weather it is a very bad kind of boring, and wet to boot.

So what most of us do is chase the shrimp boats, circle the rigs, hit a few numbers on submerged stuff, and stay inside of maybe 60. As noted above, this is mainly blackfin tuna territory if there are tuna around, although tuna do run in packs with sometimes a few YFT underneath. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Bruce Glover (Feb 22, 2007)

I've made the trip in a 26' cat and now own a 30 grady center console. I love the grady and both will make it on fuel assuming things don't get bad. If you get out there and things go south on you, you could run out of gas in either of these size boats. I usually run the ditch to Freeport where I can top off and come back the same way. That gives me a little more cushion. A 26' cat is the smallest boat I've seen at the floaters, but you couldn't call me a regualr out there. My biggest problem was finding a crew who could sleep on beanbags and could pay their share of the fuel. One trip in the grady when gas was at it's peak was $1100


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

OR just find a sportfish owner, make friends and start scrubbin, thats what i did anywayz when i was younger. I have a blast, just remember NEVER turn down shots 

and its free!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Bruce Glover said:


> I've made the trip in a 26' cat and now own a 30 grady center console. I usually run the ditch to Freeport where I can top off and come back the same way. That gives me a little more cushion.


I am just asking myself a question here...why run the ditch to Freeport from Galveston to go to the floaters for a cushion? I mean if really worried...why not trailer to Freeport and leave port from there? Just asking...


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

*Take A Trip Out There First*

Flymost,

Like others have already said, take a trip to the Texas floaters, preferably on a boat that is in the 26-30' range and with a captain who's got experience, you'll learn quite a bit. You can charter a boat, or sign up on 2Cool as a crew member and split the expenses. Whatever. Until you've gone out there in our average TX GOM conditions it will be hard for you to understand the challenges and make an informed choice. I've got a good solid 28' boat, with plenty of range (400 miles), and it takes me over 4.5 hours to get to Boomvang in average 2-3 foot GOM conditions. I burn around 175 gallons round trip, with 4-5 people. You can pay for lots of party boat trips at a fraction of the cost of boat ownership (boat cost, insurance, storage, fuel, maintenance, towing vehicle, etc., etc.). All that being said, once you've been seriously bitten by the offshore bug it will be very hard to resist buying your own boat. Good luck.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Yea guys this would mostly be a rigs boat for him, but i would like to take it to the Tuna on the nice days. 
Now that i looked at some prices like 35k for a really nice boat that was at least 150k new!. I dont see why not for a 26-28 ft cat. The only thing is they are a bit slower, but I bet in chop it would eat a monohull.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Question:

Do cats get better fuel efficiency because they are able to run at their cruise speed in the chop?


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Twenty years ago I would say a 24 footer would be just fine, but now that i'm 42 years old and a million miles on this beat up body I would say no way. In my experience, every year of age you need to add one foot to your boat to make long trips. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> I am just asking myself a question here...why run the ditch to Freeport from Galveston to go to the floaters for a cushion? I mean if really worried...why not trailer to Freeport and leave port from there? Just asking...


He lives on Tiki Island. It's a royal PITA to take the boat from the lift, get some one to pull your trailer to a ramp, run the boat to the ramp and then load it on a trailer. Then trailer it to Freeport and the wait to unload it again. Much easer and less time consuming to just walk out the door, jump in the boat and run it to Freeport. 
I used to run the ditch to Freeport sometimes when I used to keep my boat on Tiki. Now its on a trailer which gives me a lot more options.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

As long as it's a well made boat I'd do it. A "unsinkable" boat would make it even safer in my mind. Mckee, Boston Whaler etc. At least you'd have something to hold on too if it partially sank. The biggest problem in my mind would be fish boxes, most of the smaller offshore boats don't have the room for very many YFT and all the associated gear. If you have the coin I'd shoot for at least a 28 foot boat if you have the floaters in mind.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

A 26 mono hull is fine for tuna trips but you really have to pick your days. I have never been to the floaters in my boat but I have made many trips to the Gardens in it and my old 27' mono hull. I usually make long runs when I fish. Salvador ridge or drowning man for snapper is normal for me. I don't think you can go wrong with a Cat but I prefer the mono. Go bigger if you can afford it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Captain Kyle said:


> I have not been, I doubt my dad is up for it. I like hardcore fishing i have been dolphin and wahoo fishing in 12-15 foot **** 65 miles off of fort lauderdale in a sportfisher and still had fun. :biggrin:, I just was wondering if yall felt safe in a 24 foot cc. I dont think i do anymore. :goldfish:


there's no comparison between the seas in the Atlantic and the ones here in the Gulf. The wave period is much longer over there and it's more of a roll than the chop we get here. I fished 10 foot rollers over there in a 24. Those same seas here would be the end of you.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Calmday said:


> He lives on Tiki Island. It's a royal PITA to take the boat from the lift, get some one to pull your trailer to a ramp, run the boat to the ramp and then load it on a trailer. Then trailer it to Freeport and the wait to unload it again. Much easer and less time consuming to just walk out the door, jump in the boat and run it to Freeport.
> I used to run the ditch to Freeport sometimes when I used to keep my boat on Tiki. Now its on a trailer which gives me a lot more options.


What is wrong with walking out the door, jump in the boat and run to GYB to fuel and leave port from Galveston...seems closer to Tiki and you are not talking that many miles difference from either Galveston or Freeport to the floaters. He!!, for that matter run to the pass and go out...it is in between the two. It just seems like running the ditch to Freeport is taking the long way around...but hey, it is his dime.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

IMO 24ft to 31ft boats with the beam of a CC will be highly dependent on the weather, seas, and gas capacity. Obviously, a "little" better ride is realized with the longer the vessel; however, always make sure you have the safety gear (e.g. EPIRB, Liferaft, etc.). Personally, I like a smaller boat because I trailer my 26ft to Venice twice a year and wack'um for 5 days to 1 week at a time. I think it makes the haul less intensive. On a side note, I will say last year's Lump bite was off big time but I will be back this year for sure. So, consider trailer-ability if you like to travel. 

All in all, you are about to enter the Twilight Zone where your boat is never big enough, your gear could always be better, your jig collection has temporary membership, and your wallet is never fat enough. So, with that said - welcome to the club my fellow addict. See your out at the floaters in your XXft boat!

AGF


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Great advice has been given by everyone. I used to own a 26ft Boston Whaler with twin 225 mercs. Center console loaded. I would say I was more than a weekend angler as I was lucky and fished about 40 days a year. Here is what I would do. Take a peace of paper and set down with him. Question #1-dad how many days are we really going to get to fish offshore? Is it just a few weekends during the summer when we hope it is calm? #2 where are we going to store this boat? #3 How are we going to tow this boat? #4 Hav you checked the cost of insurance for this type of boat? ( it is expenisve) #5 Dad- each rod and reel combo such as a tiegra 50 w and nice roller guide rod, with line etc is about $1,000 each. #6. How much are we going to spend on radar, sonar, vhf x2, safety equipent. ( minimum $10,000) #7. Put a fuel cost down for each day plus oil, ice etc. #8 Now put a cost down for quality gaffs, boga grips, lures, circle hooks, Power Pro, florocarbon, swivels. knifes, gloves, storage box,s etc. 

Now take all this and add it up and devide by the number of days you think you will fish. The cost of ownership will blow you away. 

The reason I am saying this is I was on the high end of the average person getting to fish offshore in a year. Plus a lot of my trips where not tuna trips but snapper and other fish as well. 

We have not even considered maintance such as washing and waxing after every trip and cleaning reels etc. 

For example my boat payment was $700,00 month. My insurance was about $200.00 a month, my boat storage was about $150.00 a month. So, I was over $1,000 month for my boat just to set there. Not counting all the rods and reels and everything else. 

I only mention this not to discourage you but to give you a option. 

If you are not going to be on the water for 40 or more days a year it is much cheaper for you to set some money aside each month and hire some of the very best guides to take you and your dad and friends on a awesome fishing trip. How wonderful it would be to have the best experienced guides who know where the fish are every day, take you out and just about guarantee you some good fishing. They clean and package your fish and guess what? you don,t have to clean the boat and gear and don,t have to store and put all that up and you don,t have to get all tired and hot. 
Even if it is just you and your dad the cost is still less than owning a boat. If you take a couple of other people say four of you and split the cost your cost is even lower. About the cost of a tank of fuel that you would have had just for you and your dad. 

So with this said, I would really take a good hard look at weather it is worth owning an offshore boat. I promise you and your dad would have a heck of a lot more fun if you went the guide route. Plus you can fish different areas. Go to Venice several times a year, go to south texas, fish out of Galveston some etc. 

I saw where you have a bay boat so you can at least bay fish when not going offshore or if the weather will not allow. 

Ok, if after all of this you still want a offshore boat, I would 100% go with a cat boat. Remember I had a mono hull with the whaler and it beat me to death. 

Also don,t take the idea that a cat is slower. Remember that 90% of the time the seas are not going to be calm. Yes, I could run over 50 mph on dead calm days. However i can count on one hand how many days that was. Most so called fishing days will average 2-4 seas. About 25mph is about average for a mono hual on those days if you don,t want to hurt yourself. A cat can pass you buy and they will hold up there drinks and wave at you as they pass. You are simply ot going to go fast in the gulf. It is hard for some people to realize that. We are so used to driving our cars 50-70mph. When we have to go 25mph it kills us. That means it takes one hour to go just 25 miles at best. Plus in a mono hull it is beating you all the way. Thats why you don,t see a lot of older people fishing offshore!!! It beats them to death. 

Many of the guides in Venice fished 26 ft cats for years and I saw them all the time 50-60 miles offshore. Most have gone to 28 footers and some tried the longer ones but gas milage really falls off on the longer boats. For a recreational angler a 26 ft cat is fine. With what everyone else has told you this should at least help you with your decissions.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

great white fisherman said:


> Ok, if after all of this you still want a offshore boat, I would 100% go with a cat boat. Remember I had a mono hull with the whaler and it beat me to death.
> 
> Also don,t take the idea that a cat is slower. Remember that 90% of the time the seas are not going to be calm. Yes, I could run over 50 mph on dead calm days. However i can count on one hand how many days that was. Most so called fishing days will average 2-4 seas. About 25mph is about average for a mono hual on those days if you don,t want to hurt yourself. A cat can pass you buy and they will hold up there drinks and wave at you as they pass. You are simply ot going to go fast in the gulf. It is hard for some people to realize that. We are so used to driving our cars 50-70mph. When we have to go 25mph it kills us. That means it takes one hour to go just 25 miles at best. *Plus in a mono hull it is beating you all the way.* Thats why you don,t see a lot of older people fishing offshore!!! It beats them to death.
> 
> Many of the guides in Venice fished 26 ft cats for years and I saw them all the time 50-60 miles offshore. Most have gone to 28 footers and some tried the longer ones but gas milage really falls off on the longer boats. For a recreational angler a 26 ft cat is fine. With what everyone else has told you this should at least help you with your decissions.


DAMNN, the cat vs. mono argument has spilled over to this thread as well. THERE IS NO STOPPING IT.

And bro, you had a Whaler. Nuff said.

Brandon


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> DAMNN, the cat vs. mono argument has spilled over to this thread as well. THERE IS NO STOPPING IT.
> 
> And bro, you had a Whaler. Nuff said.
> 
> Brandon


"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."
25mph pfffpffpffftt


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

It's a scientific fact that 85 percent of Cat owners use to have a Boston Whaler. I found the information on Wikipedia


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Kenner21 said:


> It's a scientific fact that 85 percent of Cat owners use to have a Boston Whaler. I found the information on Wikipedia


It's a fact that 99% of Whaler owners have ridden in a Cat and are glad with their Whaler purchase.....:bluefish:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Whalers are fine boats, just not known for their ride in GOM chop.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Kenner21 said:


> It's a scientific fact that 85 percent of Cat owners use to have a Boston Whaler. I found the information on Wikipedia


That's because the Whaler knocked there teeth out and compressed all of there vertebrae. :slimer::slimer::slimer:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Personally, I'm in the over-50 crowd and my idea of fun isn't getting sore and banged up - in a little inshore mono or a ittsey-bitsey catboat. Gimme a big sports fisher with real bunks, a real crapper, and some 22-knot diesels. Take 4-5 days off and head on out with topped-off tanks and huge coolers full of ice and good food - I'm talking steaks here, not a pack of Slim Jims and a bag of air. Hail yeah, bring along a galley wench for the cookin', too! Have a big ole clean trash can for the YFT cool-down and bleed-out. Only a pound and a half o' sushi a day per person, fellas, so go easy on that stuff. Now that's stylin', folks.

Of course it also is a dream, unless you got low friends in high places. You have to get it however ya can ...


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Sounds good to me Sammie but thats way out of my league.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

dang, I aged fast, I am 32 and prefer a sportfisher with a nice A/C to cool off in while waiting for the bite on the troll and a nice down comforter on a pillowtop mattress to sleep on when on an overnighter.... lol


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

the smallest tuna boat you should consider is the smallest/shortest hull that you 
can hang twin outboards in the back, carry at least 150 gal and be able to cruise
at 20-25 knt fully loaded and have a gunwale height of at least 2.5 ft from water 
line, with T-top or hardtop. You can find a lot of 24ft boats that will fill these
requirements. There was gentleman on this board that went out in a single outboard
24 or 26 ft Panga, burning around 125 Gal round trip to Boomvang and back.
Cat is smoother but only in side to side movement, they still pound in 3-4s or when
running off top of a swell or wave. If you decide on a mono and want to have
smoother ride, shift your weight forward, most boats I see are transom heavy
leaving the the bow too light to slice into the water. I assume you want to do this
on your own for fun and adventure instead of paying for a guide; and saving money is 
not your priority.
I used to charter but it's no fun as I want to learn the ropes and do it myself.
Being a Whaler guy, I suggest you look at the used Whaler Conquest line, they can
be had at affordable prices in this economy. A 24ft Whaler is really a 26-27ft 
boat, 24ft at the water line. Add 2 gps, 2 sonars, satellite weather, and EPIRB, radar
,VHF,carry extra 50gal of fuel and you can make it. Tuna and marlins have been
caught near Tequilla and East Breaks, only a 70 mile run from Freeport. And if you're
really serious about running long, add auto-pilot. I don't have one but will install one
soon. Whalers will not sink, so you don't have to worry about carrying extra life raft


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> Whalers will not sink, so you don't have to worry about carrying extra life raft


sinking isn't the only reason to want to get off a boat. Fire or a serious fuel leak (breached tank), serious electrical issues (a harness going up), and more are valid reasons to carry a raft.


----------



## sdickerson (Aug 2, 2006)

*25' Parker twin 150 E-tec's*

Check out this boat. Nice offshore and inshore boat. I'm selling because I want a skinny water boat and can't afford both. 
http://2coolfishing.org/classifiedads/index.php?a=2&b=2821


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

sdickerson said:


> Check out this boat. Nice offshore and inshore boat. I'm selling because I want a skinny water boat and can't afford both.
> http://2coolfishing.org/classifiedads/index.php?a=2&b=2821


NICE ride.....but perhaps are you remembering a little big here???

"Top Sped 38knots @2.5MPG, Cruise 28 to 32 knots @ *4MPG"*

Brandon


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

sdickerson said:


> Check out this boat. Nice offshore and inshore boat. I'm selling because I want a skinny water boat and can't afford both.
> [URL="http://2coolfishing.org/classifiedads/index.php?a=2&b=2821"]http://2coolfishing.org/classifiedads/index.php?a=2&b=2821[/URL]


here's a great small boat for tuna fishing


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> NICE ride.....but perhaps are you remembering a little big here???
> 
> "Top Sped 38knots @2.5MPG, Cruise 28 to 32 knots @ *4MPG"*
> 
> Brandon


Like my boy Daniel says, "let's call a spade a spade", and let me call BS on the 4mpg at cruise.

Brandon


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I've never seen a 24 footer with that type of range other than some single diesel lobster style boats. Carrying extra fuel is an option but not ideal. Fuel storage is a bigger issue than most people think. Look for a boat with safe range first, then economy, and then determine if its safe enough for you. A boat that is safe enough for a wornout old geezer like myself may not be safe enough for a young guy with responsibilities.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Like my boy Daniel says, "let's call a spade a spade", and let me call BS on the 4mpg at cruise.
> 
> Brandon


:rotfl:


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

*McKee*

I would look hard at a 24 McKee Craft. I used to have one with twin 200 etechs. That boat would go any where you wanted and rode very good in 3's. It will outride most boats under 27 ft. I would stay away for etechs though. I blew both of mine up in 150 hours. That boat with 150 or 175 four strokes would have a easy 300 mile range. I packed fuel on this boat and have gone 145 miles one way before. Very good boats with lots of storage.

David


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Crossroads said:


> I've never seen a 24 footer with that type of range other than some single diesel lobster style boats. Carrying extra fuel is an option but not ideal. Fuel storage is a bigger issue than most people think. Look for a boat with safe range first, then economy, and then determine if its safe enough for you. A boat that is safe enough for a wornout old geezer like myself may not be safe enough for a young guy with responsibilities.


Yes I like the lobsterboat style. But carrying a bunch of fuel is a weighty issue. Even in a larger boat, you'll have better fuel economy and speed on the way in than on the way out, all things being the same. One ornery captain of a Bertram said the ride in was like four guys had jumped off the boat and would add "any takers on that deal?"


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Mossy Oak said:


> I would look hard at a 24 McKee Craft. I used to have one with twin 200 etechs. That boat would go any where you wanted and rode very good in 3's. It will outride most boats under 27 ft. I would stay away for etechs though. I blew both of mine up in 150 hours. That boat with 150 or 175 four strokes would have a easy 300 mile range. I packed fuel on this boat and have gone 145 miles one way before. Very good boats with lots of storage.
> 
> David


I would have agreed with you a few years ago. A friend had one we fished SKA in and after two years the boat basically came apart at the seams. Also Mckee recently went under so as of right now theres no company support.

I do agree with you on the big block etecs' and the ride of the boat. All that said that 28 freedom over on THT for 65k is still tempting.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Proof is in the picture*

Unsinkable BW Montauk 17'


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Johnboat said:


> Unsinkable BW Montauk 17'


Cool pic...what port is that out of?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*BW Image*



bwguardian said:


> Cool pic...what port is that out of?


I dont know. I was searching for the 1984 catalog cover which had a Montauk with a huge tuna taking up the entire back end. But I found this instead. BW used to market the Montauk 17 as a bluewater boat in the 80's. You could even order outriggers that mounted to the windscreen rail with a special mount. In addition to the 84 catalog cover I remember another cover of a Montauk crossing the wake and passing a big sportfisher on the way out. The message was something like you will get to the same fishing grounds on a fraction of the gas in a Montauk.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Look for a used Regulator, this boat hits the waves back !

It is a heavy boat so make sure you have the extra fuel option.

The Regulator will be my next boat.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

What ever you do. Do your homework before buying anything. A lot of people are proud of there boats but there is some real bad advice being posted on this board. If you want to run way offshore the last thing you want is a lead sled that beats you to death and burns a butt load of fuel doing it. I don't know much about cat hull boats but in the mono world you will want something that rids good, holds plenty of fuel and has the range to reach the floaters with out carrying extra fuel. I researched for a year before buying my boat and had the same thing in mind as you. Look at dead rise, look at performance bulletins, and look at the quality of the ride. There are a few smaller mono hull boats that will do what you want. The 2360 Sailfish will do it with no problem. If you can afford it go with a three peace hull boat.


----------



## Jonas Grumby (Apr 3, 2005)

Johnboat said:


> Unsinkable BW Montauk 17'


 In Kona I have seen a 17 Montauk with 4 bent-butt 80s in the rod holders. Of course there you can be trolling for blues at the mouth of the harbor.


----------



## Bruce Glover (Feb 22, 2007)

bwguardian My reasoning for running the ditch to freeport is mainly geography. from Tiki where I live, it's almost 12 miles to the end of the galv jetty and 26 or so to freeport. My boat sleeps in the sling and I guess I've gotten lazy in my old age and it is just easier to run the ditch rather than put the boat on a trailer and find a functioning boat rampdown there that I can use no mattere the tide level. Plus I can buy gas at Harbor Walk which granted is more expensive than on land but less expensivbe than anyhwhere else on water. Another reason is that the distance is a little less to by through freeport with about 10-15 miles less of open water. If I'm not staying two nights sometimes I run San Louis Pass but I have been known to run agound and stay stranded for a while. Probably tmi here but there it is.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, how important is twin motors? 

With the new 350 verado, I was thinking i could get good mileage and speed in a 26 foot boat, then would have plenty of fuel. If i have got a Sea Tow membership.

BTW this is all hypothetical. He is not gonna buy a boat now, we just want to be ready if a deal comes along on a boat that will fit our needs.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I did not know that McKee went under. I hate to hear of such a good company having to fold like that. They did have a year or so in there were they had problems with their boats but I think overall they are very good boats. That 07 28 McKee on THT is my old boat. Great boat for a very good price. I also think it could be bought for much less!!

I would not buy an offshore boat with a single motor. When you are 120 miles offshore and you loose your only motor it could be 12-24 hours before the coast gaurd gets to you. Not many boats can run on one motor but it can keep you headed in the right direction in case the weather gets bad.

David


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Mossy Oak said:


> I would not buy an offshore boat with a single motor. When you are 120 miles offshore and you loose your only motor it could be 12-24 hours before the coast gaurd gets to you. Not many boats can run on one motor but it can keep you headed in the right direction in case the weather gets bad.
> 
> David


Been there, done that... no more single engine offshore boats for me. I learned my lesson and it wasnt even something major wrong when it was all said and done. This was right before a summer storm was to hit with just me and my wife out fishing about 40 miles and the engine wont stay running over 15 seconds at a time. ---- Not fun at all!!! I did find out what a good strong tough brand of battery was tho :spineyes:

Everyone has a story of why 2 engines not one. *Theres no right or wrong, only experiences you either do or dont want to go thru ever again. *

And I also know, there's all ways the ones that basically say

_"ive been fish'n offshore for 50 yrs on a Sears 1958 single engine 25hp 16' rivited aluminum john boat in 5' seas with noth'n but a igloo cooler full of budwisers and my zebco 303 using kite string for line, a safety pin for a hook and earth worms for bait and never worried a second"._​
If that works for them, and they feel safe doing it, great. But, I also know, if thats the case, I need to know what the've been smok'n :rybka: or drinkin :cheers: and become a distributor :smile:
(I know it aint Budwiser or George Dickle, because I gave it plenty of time to work up until 21 yrs ago) :brew

The above single engine trip is why I bit the bullet on money and traded in the single engine offshore and got a twin, even tho there were many many previous safe trips taken successfully without much of any hitch. I also made many a trip as a deck hand on a single screw named the Nancy Ann that elliotts use to charter out without a hitch.

Heres another short story even after owning a twin engine.... August 29,08. Right before a storm is to hit. 52 miles out seas beginning to build. Safe, but its time to start heading in. Starboard engine goes out. No way to fix it. Waves are building, wind is blowing 20-25 out of the east but we're needing to go north west. And theres no hope of waves smoothing out. We're not in danger, but its going to be a miserable long wet trip going back in and will be dark 30 when we get there if I cant get on plane with one. Ive never tried it before.

Thank goodness, my boat will plane out on one engine with 4 folks aboard. We still got wetter than heck but made it in at dark.

What have I learned from this? Well, for one, I wont own another offshore boat unless its got two engines. And second, I aint fish'n just before a storm is to blow in anymore. Ive been bitten twice, and I WONT let the 3rd time be the charm :shamrock:

Hog

PS: 
*Thanks CaptBob for doing a great, quick, very reasonably priced job of fixing my boat..... you da man in my boat repair book now* :bounce:

PSS:
My present boat is 24' with twin 150's and 140 gas tank, I get a bit over 2 mpg for the most part. Will I ever make a tuna trip to the close 100 mile floaters in it? I havent yet. I would have to take extra gas, time it for flat seas and be a buddy boat with another to personally feel real comfortable doing it with my family. If I wanted to get into floater fishing, I wouldnt own the boat that I do.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Santiago says*

uno, dos engine bueno. pero 1000 lb marleeen on hand line solo, no bueno.

Capt. Chris Colombo says:
Engines, furuno, radar, charts what are those?


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Captain Kyle said:


> Ok, how important is twin motors?
> 
> With the new 350 verado, I was thinking i could get good mileage and speed in a 26 foot boat, then would have plenty of fuel. If i have got a Sea Tow membership.
> 
> BTW this is all hypothetical. He is not gonna buy a boat now, we just want to be ready if a deal comes along on a boat that will fit our needs.


Just an observation, but with a 26 foot boat your speed will not be limited by the size of your motors but rather the size of the seas!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> rel900 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. If you are talking about YFT in the winter you won't have enough fuel. To carry the extra fuel you won't have much room for anything else on the boat.
> ...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> there's no comparison between the seas in the Atlantic and the ones here in the Gulf. The wave period is much longer over there and it's more of a roll than the chop we get here. I fished 10 foot rollers over there in a 24. Those same seas here would be the end of you.


Mont has got it right short period seas are the bane of any bluewater gulf of mexico fishing boat. The best small boat I have fished deepwater GOM was a 31-ft Ocean Master and that's not a small boat but sure would allow you to extend your time on the water. Short period 3 to 4s are common in the GOM and unless you want to fish just a few times a year you need a boat that can handle them. I have very little time in a cat but have tuna fished once in a 26-ft Glacier Bay out to the Lump out of Venice and I was impressed with the sea handling abilities.

Here's a 31-ft Ocean Master w/o motors for $22,000 on craigslist / miami.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

pm captain emil

he has a 31 ocean and a 30 century for sale that are real clean


----------



## Reel Screamers (Jan 12, 2007)

First let me say that the advice that I give anyone is to buy what you can afford and what pleases you. There are a few pointers that should be thrown in as you have read here.

1) do not make it a habit of going offshore in a single engine boat. It will bite you in the arse one day

2) be very conservative on your fuel because you never know when Mother Nature is going to make you take a detour. 

3) Have redundant systems on all of your critical systems, you will need them one day. ie: extra pumps, etc.

As for boat ownership some of the comments that you have received here are good ones. The WORST thing for a boat is to sit up, you will find yourself spending more time and money on maintenance when this happens.

For a show we did in 2004 I did a spread sheet showing the cost of ownership of a private boat verses the use of a charter service. I used the purchase of a new, (bare bones) 28 foot offshore boat figured in insurance, fuel, ice and a very conservative figure for maintenance. I did not figure towing, storage, outfitting of the boat or any other expenses other then what is listed. I figured about 100 gallons of fuel on each run with fuel prices at $1.69 a gallon. I also figured that the private owner would make 2 trips a month. The yearly expense came to almost $12,000.00

Using today's figures for a charter trip (mine are running about $1300.00 to $1400.00). If you split it 5 ways, you are looking at, under $300.00 per person. So for the same money, you could take 40 trips a year with me.

You do not have a boat to clean at the end of the day, you do not have fish to clean unless you want to and you do not have to worry about what broke on the boat today.

If you are going to buy, make sure that you sea trial anything that you are considering and do so on a questionable day. Purchase what you can afford and afford to run. Cat or Mono, that's your call each have their advantages and disadvantages.

Please do not consider bluewater trips in a single outboard and please be safe out there.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Little boats on the Big Sea*

Little Boats On the Big SeaWith the right know-how and precautions, it is possible to run a 17-footer 60 miles offshore.Feb 9, 2000By Doug Olander (More articles by this author)








The challenge and the economy are the two biggest reasons for taking small boats offshore. Many cite the unique satisfaction of taking on the ocean to fish it on their own terms, knowing they have the boat, the knowledge and the ability to get out there, catch some good fish and get back. "There's definitely the excitement of being out there in a small boat where you're in control and doing your own thing," says Angelo Cuanang, West Coast offshore fishing writer and expert who regularly runs out as much as 50 to 60 miles to fish off San Francisco Bay. He's done so for many years - all in a 17-foot Whaler. One school of thought from skilled mariners actually considers a smaller hull advantageous in large swells. Tom King, a professional mate in Massachusetts, for years made the 20-plus-mile run to fish Stellwagen Bank from his 19-foot Midland ("a Nova Scotia-style hull," he says, with a very high bow and very low freeboard). "We came home riding on top of the big seas like an eggshell, while much bigger sport-fishing boats were having a tough time rolling in the swells." In the right hands, a small boat does have an element of safety that much larger hulls lose: responsiveness. Bill Potter, boat builder and designer of the original Sea Craft and Hobie Power Skiff hulls, agrees, "A smaller boat can respond much more quickly to the motion of the seas." Economy of Size Besides the challenge, downsized boats are relatively cheap and easy. Start comparing costs of purchase, insurance, moorage or storage, maintenance and so on for a 25-foot center-console with those of a 17-footer. Then of course there are fuel costs. A day fishing a brutally seaworthy 25 with twin 175s can easily set you back a figure topping three digits - and that's not counting oil. But you can run out and troll all day in a 17 with a 75 for no more than 20 or 30 bucks. Lots of fishermen will trailer their boats 50 to 100 miles at the drop of a hat. Let's see ... double-axle trailer behind a full-size V-8 pickup - versus a light single-axle trailer pulled by a little four-cylinder pickup: There's still more economy. Knowledge, Ability and Common Sense "There is no federal regulation saying, 'Thou shalt not take thy boat and go (offshore),' and in fact the Coast Guard has authority in few places to prevent boaters from going where they want," says Capt. Mike McCormack with the U.S. Coast Guard Search and Rescue Unit in Washington, D.C. As a Coast Guard chopper pilot for 26 years, he's had plenty of experience plucking boaters from harm's way offshore. To go or not to go is not the question, according to McCormack's philosophy. Rather, he focuses on knowing your small boat, recognizing when to go or not, and with what gear and preparation. He recounts involvement in cases where small boaters perished before the Coast Guard could reach them, cases where knowing their boat and having the right equipment could have saved them. When it comes to such small boats, "There's a big difference between a weekend boater and a guy who takes these offshore regularly, - and that's skill," says Potter, "The ocean's nothing for an amateur to fool around with." Many who skipper such mighty mites far from land tend to be independent by nature. Still, many make it a point to travel offshore with another boat when possible, small or large, which in effect offers a "second engine." The Right Boat: Moderate Vees and Hard Chines If you're looking for a good boat of 15 to 18 feet for fishing bays, channels or flats, you'll find scores of them. But if you plan to run offshore any chance you get, you'll find that blue-water mighty mites don't come easy when you start figuring the kind of construction, quality and design needed. Still, there can be no doubt that with the specialized demands of offshore fishing, not all small hulls are created equal. When it comes to hull design, opinions vary - suggesting competent small hulls may come in more than one style. A modified rather than deep vee comes in as the top choice among experts looking for the optimal small planing hull for big water. While the deeper vee of 21 to 26 degrees at the transom offers the softest ride through waves, "I would opt for a modified vee in the 17- to 20-degree range - for the stability. That way you still get some damping effect from the vee but also get some benefit of side-to-side stability," says veteran boating writer, Joe Skorupa. Fuel capacity becomes a serious consideration for any small boat intended to go offshore. On the minus side: Many small boats have small built-in tanks and some provide space only for portables. On the plus side: Light boats with small outboards can go all day on amazingly little fuel. Case in point: My Hobie 15 with a Yamaha 50 (two-stroke) can run far offshore, troll all day and return with plenty of fuel to spare in the two 6-gallon portables under the console. Once you pick a boat, know its range and always allow for at least a 10 percent reserve. A small but important point: battery placement. As boat designer Peter Van Lancker, responsible for many classic Whaler hulls, points out, "Our batteries are up in consoles, not in the transom and low where they can get wet." Keeping the battery astern and belowdecks in a little hull is asking for trouble. One other essential element of small boat construction that becomes particularly important offshore is flotation. Positive flotation is required by the National Marine Manufacturers Association in boats less than 20 feet, but the best hulls are fully filled with foam, and the reasons should be obvious. In an emergency, water can force air out of a hull or sides but not out of foam. A light hull gains little weight (always a factor) but considerable strength and rigidity from foam. Water In; Water Out A small boat's likely to end up taking on spray and, on rough days, some green water as well. At the latter point, the scuppers become critical. (This assumes that no angler without a death wish would be offshore in a boat that's not self-bailing.) The scuppers must be able to get rid of water as fast as it comes into the hull - if not, you'll soon be playing submarine. Potter says that transom height is another critical aspect for any small hull that will see offshore use. "Early on we learned in building boats that the greatest danger offshore in open-cockpit boats is the danger of capsizing from free surface water coming in - especially with waves coming over the stern," he says. A small outboard boat offshore faces trouble fast once enough water gets into the boat to run to one side or the other in the seas, Potter says. To help avoid that, look for boats with a full transom. A cut-out transom may work with a really good, generous motorwell. Worst case for offshore: a low, cut-out transom with no well. If that describes your boat, stick to the bay. The Right Equipment No hull, however seaworthy and stable it may be, belongs offshore - ever - if it's not properly equipped. The most major piece of "equipment" is your outboard. A traditional preference among blue-water anglers has been twin outboards for safety. However, adding a second engine for the small boater may be either cost- or weight-prohibitive. For an amount of horses similar to a single engine, twins add weight, and smart offshore small boaters make an effort to keep their transoms as high as possible. When feasible, a kicker is a great addition since it can get you home in a pinch - but, again, it may not be worth the additional weight on the stern of a 16- or 17-footer. When the day is right, I fish 10 or 15 miles offshore in my 15-footer, but wouldn't consider doing so without having each of the following with me: VHF - Fundamental and essential. The Coast Guard monitors channel 16 nearly everywhere around the U.S., and its choppers can find direction from VHF signals. Cellular phones have become popular everywhere, including offshore, and offer good backup. But McCormack warns not to assume these can substitute for VHF in a pinch since, he says, users may not find coverage in all areas offshore. Also, the Coast Guard is equipped to home in on VHF signals in an emergency. Since small boats like mine lack towers and since VHF is limited to line-of-sight distance, I stick to a tall (8-foot) whip antenna rather than opt for a shorter, less obtrusive one. GPS Plotter/Sounder - As critical for navigation as for fishing. Separate units are fine, but I prefer a single unit (capable of showing both chart plotter and sounder reading on screen simultaneously) to maximize limited space on small consoles. Compass - With a good nautical chart, this will keep you headed in the right direction if your GPS fails. Amazingly, some small boaters venture far offshore with neither radio nor compass, according to the Coast Guard. Extra Battery - With space limited and weight critical, I carry a compact, high-quality motorcycle battery and keep it charged up. If my main battery goes out, I can pull-start my small outboard and save the smaller battery to power my VHF, lights and electronics for many hours. EPIRB - Again, I go small: A mini-EPIRB will set you back $200 or so, but that's cheap insurance in a real emergency. When activated, this cigarette-size homing device sends out signals at frequencies reserved and monitored for distress calls. (Says McCormack, "If I'm out there floating around and I turn on a mini-Epirb, how sure am I it will be heard and someone will come looking for me? I'd say 90 to 100 percent.") Life Vests - Going offshore without them would not only be illegal but insane. Inflatables are now legal, making vests easier and less cumbersome than ever to wear. Emergency Kit - including flare gun and flares, cyalume sticks and waterproof strobe lights. (I also make sure my boat's running lights are in good working order.) Don't forget a good flashlight and extra sunscreen. Emergency Food and Water - At least a half-gallon of water8 some granola bars and beef jerky or canned meat can get you through a day or two. Anchor and Lots of Rope - Even if you don't anchor to fish, you may find an anchor valuable, and plenty of heavy rope's a must if you need to be towed. Sea Anchor - Space may preclude stowing a small sea anchor, but make sure you have at least a bucket or, in a pinch, even a spare life vest. Most boats tend to drift stern-to - the worst situation in a building sea. Your odds of staying afloat when broken down and adrift go up by a big chunk if you can keep the bow into the waves, and any sort of sea anchor will help accomplish this. The Right Days Given a seaworthy boat, properly equipped, everything else comes down to common sense. And nowhere can the small boater better demonstrate that than by reading the weather before and during a trip. Starting out the morning in a 3-foot sea is a mere irritant to a 25-footer, but for the mini-boater who has his head screwed on right, it means a canceled trip. Many mornings I've arisen to find the small-boat forecast revised from the previous evening's 5- to 10-knot wind forecast to one of 10 to 20 knots. Anyone hoping to go offshore in a 16-footer has to realize his fishing days will be limited. Look for periods between frontal systems, particularly fall, winter and spring when dead-calm days sneak in between blows. During the summer, high pressure systems often bring many successive days of calm weather, particularly in the morning. The run home in many regions may mean a moderate but manageable following chop thanks to afternoon sea breezes. Just be sure you know the marine forecast for the day before you head out. When the forecast calls for light breezes all day and into the night, small boaters can usually venture forth with peace of mind. Otherwise, the best rule of thumb is a simple one: When in doubt - don't go out.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

This is all very good info but personally I would rather hunt for fish all day in my own boat for one fish than to pay some one to take me catching. I understand if you want to go out once or twice a year but if you want to fish a lot Its only fun if you are actually doing it. I mean whats the point if you are not developing your own skills and finding your own spots?


Reel Screamers said:


> First let me say that the advice that I give anyone is to buy what you can afford and what pleases you. There are a few pointers that should be thrown in as you have read here.
> 
> 1) do not make it a habit of going offshore in a single engine boat. It will bite you in the arse one day
> 
> ...


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Calmday said:


> This is all very good info but personally I would rather hunt for fish all day in my own boat for one fish than to pay some one to take me catching. I understand if you want to go out once or twice a year but if you want to fish a lot Its only fun if you are actually doing it. I mean whats the point if you are not developing your own skills and finding your own spots?


I agree...
Its kinda like deer hunting. It aint the kill'n that does it for me. Heck, I can do kill'n at my moms 50 acres 2 miles from my house. But, its more fun to get a lease with friends or family members to me... Put up my own blinds where I want them, feeders, blocks, cut limbs, clear right of ways, make a trail etc.... but thats me...

Its the huntin, the visitin, the card play'n, the sittin around the camp fire tell'n wild west stories.

Kinda like me hunting ***** or hogs with dogs, it aint the shoot'n the **** out of the tree or stickin the boar, for me, its watching my own dog take a single laid track by one single animal and that dog run that single track over sometimes miles of other tracks and put that same critter at the end of the track..

Now comes fish'n..
To me, having my own boat, going where I want to go, catchin or trying to catch fish with the equipment Ive worked hard to buy and read about and learn about etc... With new/old/family or friends and not having to answer to anyone but my self (and maybe my wife sometimes :spineyes is why I love do'n it in my own boat rather than gettin a charter....

In my younger life, I worked on party boats, and charter boats and have been on some once in a life time trips for some people who paid for us to take them, but, I love doing it or trying to duplicate it on my own boat 2X more. Hope thats understandable...

my .02's and opinion

Hog


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Being able to own and make your own Bluewater experience is priceless. Sure you can pay someone but it ain't the same feeling. I have a great feeling of accomplishment after I take several people out and have a great trip. And with everyone's input we decided where we fish and what we are gonna target. Its not the same at the end of the day when you split the fish, than money you payed someone to do it.


----------



## Reel Screamers (Jan 12, 2007)

I definately agree there is a satisfaction and do not fault anyone for wanting to fullfill that desire. I believe that there is room for both. There are however some that jump into it thinking that it's downhill once you purchase the boat and do not realize what the expenses are in both time and money. I have no way of knowing if that is the case here and was simply using the numbers as an example.

I know that there have been some memories made for me and my wife on those days that we sneak out on our own, memories that we would not have if we would not have had the boat to enjoy.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Reel Screamers said:


> I know that there have been some memories made for me and my wife on those days that we sneak out on our own, memories that we would not have if we would not have had the boat to enjoy.


Yeah, that snapper twitch sure is something when your out all alone on the big pond! Oh that is right, back to the thread...Tuna boats.



Reel Screamers said:


> I definately agree there is a satisfaction and do not fault anyone for wanting to fullfill that desire. I believe that there is room for both. There are however some that jump into it thinking that it's downhill once you purchase the boat and do not realize what the expenses are in both time and money. I have no way of knowing if that is the case here and was simply using the numbers as an example.


It is not for everyone for sure...but look at why you probably got into it in the first place. Good move with the numbers...it is amazing how some will jump into it (or anything for that matter) without realizing what they are in for!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Calmday said:


> This is all very good info but personally I would rather hunt for fish all day in my own boat for one fish than to pay some one to take me catching. I understand if you want to go out once or twice a year but if you want to fish a lot Its only fun if you are actually doing it. I mean whats the point if you are not developing your own skills and finding your own spots?


I hear ya - let's try this "semi solo" here, like doing a shake-down with an experienced offshoreman and then travel with a group of boats on the buddy system. You don't want to be in the middle of 100 miles of sea with no help.

Chances are that if the forecast & water looks good, there'll be quite a few crews headed out to the rigs and rigs ... get to know a few and know how to work 2 radios (one hand-held, the other with a high stick).

And unlike other pelagics, tuna tend to run in packs around some of the same rigs, so potlicking is actually sorta OK - just stay maybe 600 feet from the other boats. No kidding, for tuna, stay with the pack and if they run off, go with 'em. If they run for shore, head on back and try not to be last!

Potlicking is not considered good form for swordfishing or sports fishing like marlin - in fact, boats will abandon good numbers if discovered. But tuna fishing is above all, a meat wagon haul and the more boats the merrier. A YFT trip is very different than most types of fishing ... the idea of taking one trip out there on a headboat or charter isn't such a bad idea to build up your confidence, if you haven't done that yet. It's something of an endurance test and can be physically grueling.

Merry Chritmas and go for it brudder!
-sammie


----------



## Bruce Glover (Feb 22, 2007)

There are places for boat ownership and for takibng a guided trip. When you find the fish by your own wits and luck, you just can't get that feeling by being taken on a guided trip where you just reel them in. That being said, I sure do want to go on a tuna trip with Eddie.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Bruce Glover said:


> There are places for boat ownership and for takibng a guided trip. When you find the fish by your own wits and luck, you just can't get that feeling by being taken on a guided trip where you just reel them in. That being said, I sure do want to go on a tuna trip with Eddie.


Oh don't get me wrong. There are several pro guys that I would really like to get out with. Capt Eddie. Eugene (Angler 1) and a few others have a lot of knowledge that I would love to pick up. Not to mention catching a few of those quality fish that these guys regularly put there customers on.


----------

